# Hot night with 2 bites



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It was over 90 degrees when the sun went down last night.
I did manage a couple of flathead.










I got a 44 about 11:30 and since Magis wasn't along I called Justcrazy to let him know there are still fish to be caught.

About 2:30 I got another bite and it turned out to be a 54.










I sure wish Seevers could have been along to catch and release these fish.



















I did grant the 54 temporary OGF membership but revoked it when she wanted to take the hat to the depths.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish Robby!!!!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice fish. that one looks pretty cool with his hat on!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thats a awesome nite robby, kinda weird we both do good on the same nite mybe there was something about that nite that turned the fish on and we dont no about it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure do miss setting things up on those 90 degree nights.  Who am I kidding, I was mowing grass until 9:45 last night because it was the only free time I had.  
I&#8217;m sure being by yourself made things even worse. Nights like that make all the fishless nights easier to forget.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great nite Robby. I truly miss fishing for those "fingerlings". Can you PM me your phone number.


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like you were very hot in that long sleeve bp shirt. To bad I couldnt have went with you but work and air conditioning made me think twice. Especially the air conditioning! 

Congrats on those nice fish!

CC


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I knew I would think about those fish for the rest of the night. Every time I rolled over last night I was wondering how many you would get. 

Mike he is killing me, every time the phone rings at night I know it is going to be him rubbing it in.

Good job
Rob


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish Robby!!!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hell of a night by any standard Robby! Congrats man!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish robby....was it the minnows???.....lol


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

As always, you impress!!!! Glad I go to meet you last year!!! Keep it up Robby!!! I love seeing the pics of your big cats!!!!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

That frog idea worked well! 

CC


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Chad

I got a little one Sun night in the bay straight out from Sugartree over by the beaver hut.










All the trophy fish were this size once


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice fish! About time that spot produced a flathead.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Like I said


It's all fun and games till someone falls over a log and hit's his head


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Oops I put the Ju Ju on myself.
Hit my head on a downed tree (twice) Monday night.
Once was going over to get the turtle bite 

Oh well I guess a couple more dents won't hurt anything.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Nights like that make all the fishless nights easier to forget.


I need more big fish to help me forget all the skunks this year


----------

